# Blossom is booked in for her keyhole spay.



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all, its been so long since I have been on here. Blossom is 6 months now and has been growing fast. She brings my daughter and me so much joy and we love her so much. I have booked her in for a keyhole spay on the 13th feb and fingers crossed all will go well. I would love 2 hear from anybody who has had this proceedure done on their beloved poo. xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Tammy,
I think Jess was the first, this is Paul's thread, hope it may be helpful for you. I will be interested in Blossom's progress too - Izzy will have keyhole spay at around 1 year old 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4041&highlight=Keyhole+spay

Would love to see an updated pic of your gorgeous Blossom .....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tammy 

We have missed you .. great to hear life with Blossom is great ..

You will find a really informative keyhole spay story here ....

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/24/bettys-keyhole-spay-story/

... many thanks to Colin and Betty for sharing this story xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Tammy! I havent been on here for ages either,Pixie has grown so much also and is such pleasure to live with we must both try and post some uptodate pics on here.I think i am going to have Pixie key hole spayed also,i know they do it in Norwich somewhere,i think she is going to come into season soon as she is acting a little strange,so will have her done at around 1 yr old too like Ali.xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi Tammy! I havent been on here for ages either,Pixie has grown so much also and is such pleasure to live with we must both try and post some uptodate pics on here.I think i am going to have Pixie key hole spayed also,i know they do it in Norwich somewhere,i think she is going to come into season soon as she is acting a little strange,so will have her done at around 1 yr old too like Ali.xxx


Yes Becky put up some recent pics im dieing to see what she looks like now thanks dx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi Tammy! I havent been on here for ages either,Pixie has grown so much also and is such pleasure to live with we must both try and post some uptodate pics on here.I think i am going to have Pixie key hole spayed also,i know they do it in Norwich somewhere,i think she is going to come into season soon as she is acting a little strange,so will have her done at around 1 yr old too like Ali.xxx


Good to see you back on here Becky & Pixie  yes yes yes lots of Pixie pics please ....


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been thinking about keyhole as well but was advised that it doesn't solve the sue of infection of the uterus or pyometra. What advice have you been given regarding this for Blossom please?

Thanks,
Jane.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have read and been told that there is no increased risk of pyometra. The vet I spoke to explained that pyometra is hormonal related and as the ovaries have been removed the potential source is removed. 

Here is a link to the report that was carried out on the two methods. Making a Rational Choice Between Ovariectomy and Ovariohysterectomy in the Dog: A Discussion of the Benefits of Either Technique"

It is generally thought to be less invasive and there is a reduced risk of internal bleeding which is the largest complication during conventional spay.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like we're all coming back slowly. I've been away for a while and catching up too.

So glad you've chosen to do Keyhole spaying for Blossom, I really wish I'd chosen this for Millie. She was quite wiped out by it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was so pleased I opted for the keyhole procedure for Betty..it was like nothing had happened - she was her bouncy self by the time I collected her from the vet...it's more costly but worth it IMO


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I was so pleased I opted for the keyhole procedure for Betty..it was like nothing had happened - she was her bouncy self by the time I collected her from the vet...it's more costly but worth it IMO


Agreed.....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wish I had known about keyhole when I had Beau Spayed last year as she had a rough time and would have gladly paid the extra as everyone says how great it is. Good luck and we will have to arrange a spring meet for the Norfolk/Suffolk Poos


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

JR1 said:


> I have been thinking about keyhole as well but was advised that it doesn't solve the sue of infection of the uterus or pyometra. What advice have you been given regarding this for Blossom please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jane.


Hi Jane
That is what I was worried about but I read up on keyhole spaying and apparently the dog would need its ovaries to be able to contract the pyometra infection. xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Wish I had known about keyhole when I had Beau Spayed last year as she had a rough time and would have gladly paid the extra as everyone says how great it is. Good luck and we will have to arrange a spring meet for the Norfolk/Suffolk Poos


Hi Ali,
Good to hear from you. Thankyou and yes a Norfolk / Suffolk meet would be great Blossom would think all her Christmas' have come at once lol. Hope Beau is well and being good for you.xxx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Jane
> That is what I was worried about but I read up on keyhole spaying and apparently the dog would need its ovaries to be able to contract the pyometra infection. xxx


That's great news. Apart from the obvious extra cost there lest seem to be any reason not to do keyhole spaying and every reason To Do it!

I look forward to hearing how it goes!

J x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Ali,
> Good to hear from you. Thankyou and yes a Norfolk / Suffolk meet would be great Blossom would think all her Christmas' have come at once lol. Hope Beau is well and being good for you.xxx


Hi Tammy

Lovely to see you on the forum too  Beau would think hers had too. Where we do obedience there are two Poos in the class before us - one black and one chocolate roan (I think that is what he is anyway) and Beau makes a beeline for them every time they come out as if she knows they are one of her  Will definitely arrange a meet when weather improves. Beau is very good except for recall but we are working on that. Let us know how Blossom gets on with her keyhole. Take care and be in touch soon xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Tammy
> 
> Lovely to see you on the forum too  Beau would think hers had too. Where we do obedience there are two Poos in the class before us - one black and one chocolate roan (I think that is what he is anyway) and Beau makes a beeline for them every time they come out as if she knows they are one of her  Will definitely arrange a meet when weather improves. Beau is very good except for recall but we are working on that. Let us know how Blossom gets on with her keyhole. Take care and be in touch soon xxx


Ah yes recall!! I thought I had one very obedient pup until about 2wks ago! Once there is another dog in the field thats it! I'm desserted and she doesnt want to know me....other owners must think I am mad, calling her name, shouting "treats", chasing after her...urgh I've tried it all! lol. Oh well, poo's just wanna have fun!! xxx


----------

